# Résistance aux chocs de l'ipod Touch



## mac à roni (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,
J'inaugure mon entrée dans ce forum en vous appelant à l'aide au sujet d'un très proche achat d'un iPod.
Je souhaite acheter un Touch 32 Go mais des amis m'ont informés de sa faible résistance aux chocs. Pourtant mon voisin a fait tombé le sien d'environ un mètre sur du bitume (le touch avait une coque de protection, il est bon de le signaler) et apparement il fonctionne toujours...
Dois je alors me tourner vers un iPod classic avec plus de capacité mais moins de fun????
J'attends vos lumières pour me guider sur la voie de l'iPodisation


----------



## nicolasf (13 Novembre 2008)

Comme ça, à froid, je dirai même que les iPod touch sont plus résistants que les Classic, ne comprenant aucune partie mobile (disque dur sur les Classic).

Après, ça dépend ce que tu entends par résistant. Il ne résistera sans doute pas à une chute du 20e étage, pas plus qu'à un petit bain. Mais ils sont globalement très résistants, je trouve...


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2008)

La mémoire est très résistante, l'écran est excellent concernant les rayures, mais ne supporte pas les coups de marteau, car c'est du verre.

Sinon, globalement le Touch est bien plus résistant que le classique.

Faut juste faire attention, comme tout objet numérique.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Un iPod Touch se protège au moins par une coque (l'arrière se raye vraiment très facilement, comme sur tous les iPod) et on sens sa solidité quand on le tient en main. Je pense que tant qu'on en prend soin il n'y a pas de souci à se faire...
Et tout cas dans une utilisation quotidienne (poche par exemple) aucun problème 




gwen a dit:


> La mémoire est très résistante, l'écran est excellent concernant les rayures, mais ne supporte pas les coups de marteau, car c'est du verre.


Et même un écran cassé fonctionne 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bDU85fQyuCI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bDU85fQyuCI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mac à roni (13 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos éclaircissements.
Mon choix est fait, je pense que je vais acheter le Touch (avec une protection en même temps, cela évitera les petits bobos)
Bonne journée à vous tous.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Novembre 2008)

mac à roni a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos éclaircissements.
> Mon choix est fait, je pense que je vais acheter le Touch (avec une protection en même temps, cela évitera les petits bobos)
> Bonne journée à vous tous.


Très bon choix 

Tu verras, c'est un bonheur de l'utiliser


----------

